# Ruths Pasta Salad



## smoked (Jan 27, 2007)

Okay the little lady said I spend too much time on this site anymore  :lol: so she insisted that while she don't smoke meat or anything, she can make plenty of side dishes to go well with it....and this pasta salad she made up is KILLER stuff.....huge hit with everyone and she is willing to share (unlike me and my jerky recipe  :twisted: )

1 pound bag Mini Shells Pasta, uncooked
1 cup mayonnaise
1/2 cup sour cream
2 packages Italian dressing mix
2 cans sliced pitted ripe black olives
2 bunches green onions, sliced
Half of each: red, orange & yellow bell pepper, diced
Â¾ cup shredded parmesan cheese

Directions:

Cook mini shell pasta according to package directions; drain. First: In a small bowl, blend mayonnaise, sour cream & Italian dressing mix; then place in fridge to cool. Then in a large bowl, combine macaroni, olives, green onions, all three bell peppers & shredded parmesan cheese. Add the mayonnaise mixture to the large bowl once cooled; toss gently. Cover; chill thoroughly. Stir gently before serving.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 27, 2007)

That sounds really good Smoked. Tell your wife thank you for me! Think I'll whip up a batch to go with tomorrows Smoked Chicken!


----------



## smoked (Jan 27, 2007)

Well she wants to know how you like it.....it's best made at least several hours ahead of time so all the tastes can meld togethor......it's something she just whipped up one night and perfected over a few tries.....always a huge hit out here and typically a request from several folks for their parties!!!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 27, 2007)

Will do Smoked - Just gotta get some pasta other than spagetti.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jan 27, 2007)

Smoked...
Thank your wife please...salad sounds really good...not a lot of "extra junk" in it ...really refreshing...
Later


----------



## msmith (Jan 27, 2007)

Smoked we are gonna give it a try also when I smoke again. Probably next weekend and will let you know or may I say misses smoked how it was.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 28, 2007)

Making Ruths Pasta Salad as we speak to go with some country ribs. Thanks again Ruth!


----------



## mohntr (Jan 28, 2007)

This sounds great.  Thanks for sharing the recipe!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 28, 2007)

Here's dinner with Ruth's Pasta Salad! It was excelent! I left the peppers big and olives whole so my son could pick them out (he doesn't like them). Weird kid ...


----------



## smoked (Jan 29, 2007)

looks good.....we settled for hamburgers tonight.... but ruth is going to make up a batch tomorrow to go with the ribs I'll be smoking on tuesday......  8)


----------



## dgross (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks delicious and will try it this weekend w/some ribs  :D . Thank Ruth  for sharing! Daun


----------



## smoked (Jan 31, 2007)

okay, here was tonights dinner.....my ribs with the rub I've posted before and the tony romas blue ridge smokie bbq sauce I posted, ruths pasta salad and ranger72's garlic mashed potatoes he posted (which are really damn good btw)


----------



## msmith (Jan 31, 2007)

Ruths pasta salad was a big hit last night. I smoked 2 racks of loin ribs and red potatoes, my wife made the pasta salad,and it was fantastic. Please thank Ruth for sharing the recipe.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 5, 2009)

My Mother wanted to make a different from normal pasta salad for a family dinner the other day so I came on here to find one.
Stumbled across this thread, pretty old one-started on Jan. 27th 2007.
Gave the recipe a try, it was really good though next time I will try with red onions instead of green and see how it tastes.


Thanks for the recipe Bill


----------



## smoking_troy (Jan 9, 2010)

Really good stuff.  Made some today for dinner, have it sittin in the fridge.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 9, 2010)

Looks Great Jim...


----------



## rivet (Jan 9, 2010)

Man, that looks very tasty and has my favorite pasta shape in it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Like the fact it's go tbalck olives too.....great looking side, Jim!


----------

